# I just knew...



## AJ31 (Jan 25, 2010)

...there had to be others on the www who also share my love for halloween, skulls, black candles, hauntings, eerie decoration (year-round anyone?) as well as agree that the 31st of October is THE DAY. 

This year we are planning on making a gothic pipe organ (already bought a working pump organ so that makes it a bit easier!) to go with the rest of our decorations and other spooky items which, truth be told, are on display all year long in the house. 

Living in Ontario, near the St. Lawrence River, makes Halloween night a bit chilly and having to deal with the occasional snow that graces the ground. Let's hope that Mother Nature will take pity upon us and give us cool temps but no snow! Last year laying in the coffin, waiting for prey, I mean, waiting for trick or treaters was a bit chilly in my 'bride of death' costume. 

Now I'm off to surf around the forums and see what everyone else is up to.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

hey & welcome!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings & welcome!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

You'd be surprised at the amount of wierdos here.....keeping Halloween in their hearts all year 'round and such....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, AJ!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and happy browsing


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, you found us! Welcome to the forum - I know you'll like it here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. We like to see pictures of your stuff too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You are not alone. You have family here. We'll be glad to answer questions, encourage you in your prop building, and steal, I mean borrow your haunting ideas.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

And you just had to know we ask for pics too, right


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lying in a coffin on Halloween night in Ontario....that is dedication, my friend.
I guess your lips were blue, which added to the realism.

Welcome to HauntForum. 

We love pics!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, AJ31


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome... We've been expecting you.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi AJ31, got somem pictures of your haunt last year?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Otaku said:


> Hey, you found us! Welcome to the forum - I know you'll like it here.


Uh oh..Otaku is out of his room again, GET BACK IN THERE!

Oh, yea...welcome to the booby hatch!:googly:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum AJ - I know what you mean about having to "dress warm" on The Day! :jol:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome to the nut house!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> Uh oh..Otaku is out of his room again, GET BACK IN THERE!
> 
> Oh, yea...welcome to the booby hatch!:googly:


Doc - it was your week to watch him. Come on...keep a lock on it would ya please?

Well done to the forearm....I mean welcome to the forum.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum AJ, it's a great place to hang out, and enjoy


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Uh oh..Otaku is out of his room again, GET BACK IN THERE!
> 
> Oh, yea...welcome to the booby hatch!:googly:


LOL, Doc!

See what we mean, AJ?! The insanity never stops!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome AJ!


----------

